# [W] iccarus lasconnon from bastion kit[H] £££



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

looking for a iccarus lascannon from the bastion kit have ££ for a reasonable price 
im based in the uk


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

or anyone know where i could get one without buying a whole bastion


----------

